# introducing 2 rabbits



## samchick24 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi i'm new on here and quite new to having rabbits as pets.
i've had my 1st rabbit for about a year now and when we got here the owner said she was a female.Now my partner has just come home with another rabbit but is 10 week old and also is a female the lady told him this would be fine but to introduce them slowly. Now we left the baby rabbit in the box it just came in and brought in HONEY (my oldest one) she started to sniff the box then tried to hump it. i thought this was strange as i thought she was a female so we lifted her up and we now realise she is a he  i havent noticed this over the year cos honey doesnt really like to picked up so we only use to do it when we had to (like putting her in her run).so the question is that im now gonna ask is that now i no im now gonna have to get him neutered and once this is done will i be able to put them in the same hutch or am i best to keep them seperated until the little one is abit older(once the male is neutered)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You should introduce them as soon as possible so they get to know each other. However a male and a female will usually get along no bother at all, so I think its wise for you to get the boy neutered, otherwise you will end up with lots of bunnies!

Good luck! And...any pics you can share? I bet they are adorable!


----------



## samchick24 (Jun 29, 2008)

here is my rabbit that ive had over a year whose name is HONEY.i thought she was a female but now know that she is actually a male =)










and here is the new addition to the family a female who is 10 weeks old and we dont have a name for her yet so if u have any suggestions


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum..nice pics


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya 

First thing to do is to get both rabbits sexed by the vet, do not let them in together until you know. Females will hump the same as boys if they are un-neutered. 2 unrelated un-neutered does are highly likely to fight and even neutered are very difficult to bond. 

Its a shame you didnt rescue a neutered male for your older female bun, neutered male-females are the best combo. If they are from the same litter and are the same sex it works, more so with females. 

You need to get them both neutered, otherwise they will fight. Also 80% of un-neutered does will get uterine cancer. Also if your older one is a male, they stay fertile for up to 8 weeks after being neutered and you dont want some un-expected surprises! 

Once you bond your buns, you must not seperate them even to go to the vets because they may fight when re-introduced, bunny bonds are complex fragile realtionships! I take both mine to the vets everytime, so they both smell the same when they come back.

They are beautiful buns by the way


----------



## samchick24 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks alot thats really useful advice


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous, lovely markings!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

samchick24 said:


> thanks alot thats really useful advice


Anytime, good luck with your lovely buns


----------

